# router horsepower



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a second router and not sure about the HP. When is the mid-sized ~2 - 2 1/4hp adequate and when do you need the big 3 hp routers?
It seems that the 2hp routers fit 95%+ of projects and you can still do raised panels at reduced speed and a slower feed rate.
What am I missing if anything?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Don; I believe that you can do everything, except the biggest of the router bits, with a 2 1/2 hp. If you are doing the doors, and using the big bits that are 3 in. wide for the recess, then i would go 3, 31/2 . Now, the same is true if most of what you do is the smaller cuts , Then you could go with the smaller Colt size routers. You can go bigger ,or smaller, on occasion, but that is what i feel is how to find the size of router that will fit me best


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Don

" What am I missing if anything?" = not a thing you got it nailed...

Many ways to do panels,the big panel bits are not needed most of the time..about the only time you need them is where you want to make some archer panels/frames then you can make more than one pass..and it's safer most of the time...they do make over size bearing for the big bits just for that for that job.  about 4.oo dollars each.

=========



DJeansonne said:


> I am looking to purchase a second router and not sure about the HP. When is the mid-sized ~2 - 2 1/4hp adequate and when do you need the big 3 hp routers?
> It seems that the 2hp routers fit 95%+ of projects and you can still do raised panels at reduced speed and a slower feed rate.
> What am I missing if anything?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity, would vertical raised panel bits require less horsepower than standard horizontal panel bits? 

vertical panel bits LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paulo

They work very well and take less HP to get the job done..here's snapshots after the job was done..

=========



Noob said:


> Out of curiosity, would vertical raised panel bits require less horsepower than standard horizontal panel bits?
> 
> vertical panel bits LINK


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

What size router do you have now? My only router is 3 1/4 hp (2.4 kW) a nd it does everything I need with no strain. If you do not have a 3 1/4 hp router that should be your next buy. The price difference between the 2 hp and the 3 1/4 hp models is not that great.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*existing router*



mftha said:


> What size router do you have now? My only router is 3 1/4 hp (2.4 kW) a nd it does everything I need with no strain. If you do not have a 3 1/4 hp router that should be your next buy. The price difference between the 2 hp and the 3 1/4 hp models is not that great.


I have a PC690 with 1 3/4 hp which does most everything well going slow and smaller cuts. There seems to be a $100 to $150 cost delta for the #hp routers I looked at not counting on a sale or re-conditioned machine. I understand that I could get a PC 2 1/4hp motor that would fit in my existing PC690 bases which maybe an advantage.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Paulo
> 
> They work very well and take less HP to get the job done..here's snapshots after the job was done..
> 
> =========


Those bits look like they did a clean job. Obviously it may depend on what one plans to build, but it looks like a 3 1/4 hp router isn't a requirement for many projects.


----------



## hunterrick1 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Router Horse Power Dilemma*

I have two Bosch 1617 routers, one with a plunge base, the other on a table. I believe they are 2.25 HP. Here's my dilemma. I just purchased a new router table from Woodpeckers. As part of this purchase, I got a lift as well. Woodpeckers makes two lift sizes, the SW350 which I purchased and the SW420. The SW350 can only accomodate 3.5" routers like my 1617s, while the SW420 can accomodate any size router. I may want to make some raised panel doors in the future. I'm not planning to start production of cabinets, just a few for a project I have in mind. Anyway, since the lift is a big investment, I'm wondering if I should look to the future and exchange my small lift for the bigger model, just in case I decide someday that I could benefit from a higher horse power router.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm no electrician, but when you get to over 20 amps - you may create a new problem. Depending on your shop location, greater HP requires greater amperage - so there can sometimes be some hidden and unexpected costs involved. Good luck. Checking here on the Router Forums is a great step toward an informed decision!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*3 1/4 hp, perfect !*



mftha said:


> What size router do you have now? My only router is 3 1/4 hp (2.4 kW) a nd it does everything I need with no strain. If you do not have a 3 1/4 hp router that should be your next buy. The price difference between the 2 hp and the 3 1/4 hp models is not that great.



AMEN!! I'm more than happy with my 3 1/4 hp table mounted router. Does every job with NO Strain. The variable speed and soft start make the router perfect for any job you'll ever try.
Wanna go to a smaller router for small palm projects, might be only time you need anything else.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"What am I missing if anything?" Maybe some perspective.

Horsepower or power demand is one vague quantity when it comes to routers.
The essential issue is how hard can you run one without it blowing up?
And that depends on copper, steel and aluminum. If you have a lot of it, the machine can handle those high instantaneous loads without breaking a circuit breaker.
And they can run hotter longer. (DW 625, Bosch 1619, PC 7518 & M5625 e.g)
The question might be, what router(s) will meet your demands and there are a lot of them. A lot of demand and a lot of routers (>65 models!). See the selection link to aid & abet.


----------

